# Dead Harddrive



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, my HDD is finally dead.
I really hoped that it would last long enough to get the important stuff backed up, but it didn't.
This bites.
I'm on a borrowed computer right now, but I won't have ready access to it.

I'm building a new machine, but it's going to be about 2-3 more weeks before it's up & running. :[

I'll see ya'll around when I can.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh man, that does bite!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

See ya when ur back! Mean i get finally go wild on this place?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

lets burn this place down MP!!! whoooo hoooo, 
hey salt, you know reefneck can hook you up with some computer parts, and make sure you upgrade so you can chat with us on sundays...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just remember there are eyes and ears everywhere.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Just remember there are eyes and ears everywhere.


come on doc. its not like your not invited to the party, why you gotta be a narc?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Burn? I was thinking of streaking!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If the offer is right "I see nothing"


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

if u need anyhelp with the build salt just give me a holler i build computers all the time.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Mala said:


> Burn? I was thinking of streaking!


your such a perv... we are in so much trouble when salt signs back on....


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> your such a perv... we are in so much trouble when salt signs back on....


Hay - He is trying to upgrade/rebuild his computer. Im sure cash bribes work for him to.


----------

